# Recommended rear end ratio.



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Ordered TKO-500, they are waiting to finish the drive shaft before shipping. What rear end gear ratio would you recommend for a daily driver? I currently have a 3.55 that will now accelerate like a 4.60 with the new transmission. If I go to a 3.08 it will accelerate like a 3.99 per Keisler. I can also go to a TKO-600 for just over $100. The 600 has a 2.87 first gear instead of a 3.27 and a final gear of .64 instead of .68

Thanks,

Joe

-- Chart not readable 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I say run with what you have for now and see how you like it.

I have the TKO 600 and run 4:11's and that's about perfect for me.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yeah, I wouldn't go to the expense and hassle swapping out the rear gear. And if I did, I wouldn't go to a lazier gear, but the opposite: 3.90 or 4.11. That's the beauty of overdrive. I'm a big fan of "freeway" gear ratios, and with a 3.55 out back an an overdrive, you'll be all set.


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for the info, swapping out the rear end is a future tasking. Just collecting information, incase it have to replace it quickly. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

I look forward to hearing about your new trans once it is on the road! What started out as a simple refresh on my Muncie, I spent about $600 in parts on a new counter gear & shaft, 3rd gear, input shaft/gear, and a few other parts. Oh well, I learned lots about rebuilding a muncie, so hopefully it still works when mounted on the new 455! 

While going through the new 4spd parts list, I was really thinking about the Kiesler option! But my wife kept telling me, "it's not supposed to have a 5spd". Of course it is not "supposed" to have a 455 either, but it does now!!


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

leeklm said:


> I look forward to hearing about your new trans once it is on the road! What started out as a simple refresh on my Muncie, I spent about $600 in parts on a new counter gear & shaft, 3rd gear, input shaft/gear, and a few other parts. Oh well, I learned lots about rebuilding a muncie, so hopefully it still works when mounted on the new 455!
> 
> While going through the new 4spd parts list, I was really thinking about the Kiesler option! But my wife kept telling me, "it's not supposed to have a 5spd". Of course it is not "supposed" to have a 455 either, but it does now!!


I'm excited also, I originally selected the TKO 500 because of the 3.27 first gear, but now I wondering if I should switch to the TKO 600, I have until Friday to decide. I have several evolutions going on right now. 

I'm currently replacing the floor pans, but used all the welding gas at the auto hobby shop. It will be 2 weeks before they get more.

I have oversized ceramic ram air III exhaust and down pipes, waiting on gaskets 

I have the transmission on order, AMP is installing offset shifter and fabricating a drive shaft for me. 

Also, my friend accidentally let the grinded off metal from the floor pans get embedded in my new windshield. Looking into fixing that.

And other misc stuff.


Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

